# Rogues' Gallery Picture Submissions



## Steve Maskery (27 Apr 2005)

Well I'll start it off then. Trouble is, there is no flattering picture of me taken since about 1982, so this one will have to do til I find something more appropriate.







Now then, what do the rest of you look like?


----------



## Philly (27 Apr 2005)

Nice hat Steve! :wink: 
Here's the best I could find.....




This is my "New Yankee" pose! :norm: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Les Mahon (27 Apr 2005)

This is the best I can do at the moment - will probably change it for one INSIDE the workshop when I get a tuit






Les


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2005)

Ok, since some of you survived the real thing recently here is mine with my supporter and encourager of some 48 years.


----------



## Noel (27 Apr 2005)

Ok, good idea. How about if I do this, similar to the TS, BS, P/T threads:


----------



## Alf (27 Apr 2005)

Noel, don't think it's gone unnoticed that you've failed to post a picture of yourself... [-X :lol:


----------



## Noel (27 Apr 2005)

'Cause I'm dead ugly.


----------



## Alf (27 Apr 2005)

<looks at current mug shots>

And...?

:wink:


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2005)

Noel":1g16q8wb said:


> PS, or use this thread for posting the main pictures or I'll start a new thread, and maintain it, for the mug shots?



I think use this thread for submissions (change title to "Rogues' Gallery submissions")

Start the new Sticky thread as "Rogues' Gallery" perhaps a format such as 
This


----------



## cambournepete (27 Apr 2005)

This is the only one of me on-line at the mo...






Feel free to edit/remove bigger piccy as necessary...

Pete


----------



## Noel (27 Apr 2005)

Thanks for that Chas. Only problem I see is that I haven't a baldy how to create that sort of format. It's exactly what I had in mind - rows of mugshots with names. Any ideas? I'm new to this image resizing business (thanks Neil) but want to learn. I'll start a new thread and leave this one for submissions or keep this one and delete the submissions as they are put in the gallery.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Noel (27 Apr 2005)

Steve M has raised a good point - what's the ideal image size. I'm just using 120 x 90 pixels, usual avatar size?

Noel


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2005)

Noel":f418yz7v said:


> Thanks for that Chas. Only problem I see is that I haven't a baldy how to create that sort of format.



No problem I will send you the file, just add pics (insert Image) and comments to the table cells.

If you do not have an HTML editor then you can use Notepad to add the new links manually by just copying the layout for an existing picture entry.

I can always modify format for you if you need changes.



Noel":f418yz7v said:


> I'll start a new thread and leave this one for submissions or keep this one and delete the submissions as they are put in the gallery.
> 
> Noel



I should keep this one (& the images for a while anyway) just in case they are needed in the near future, you know what happens just after you have cleaned out all the offcuts!


----------



## ike (27 Apr 2005)

> Steve M has raised a good point - what's the ideal image size. I'm just using 120 x 90 pixels, usual avatar size?



At least that should ensure the thread is more or less gloat free! (Philly's face reduced to 4 x 4 pixels then) :lol: :lol: 

Ike


----------



## Noel (27 Apr 2005)

That's great Chas, fire it over.

Noel


----------



## Philly (27 Apr 2005)

Aww, come on Ike-you know you like it! :wink: 
O.k., try a different photo, then......




I'm the one on the right. Give me a few more years though....

Oh, and did someone want to see Charley??




I think he's the one on the right. Or the left. One of them, anyway...  
Cheers
Philly  
_running for them there hills_


----------



## seaco (27 Apr 2005)

People are saying I'm obsessive but I don't know what they mean?... :roll:


----------



## Philly (27 Apr 2005)

Nice one Lee!
Philly


----------



## Taffy Turner (27 Apr 2005)

Philly,

I'm surprised that you didn't think of that!

Taffy


----------



## Philly (27 Apr 2005)

Yeah, was kicking myself when I saw it! :roll: 
Philly :lol:


----------



## Alf (27 Apr 2005)

Philly, you do know you haven't really got to cause to gloat about those pics, right? BugBear now; _he_ can gloat. Apparently T L-N asked to have _his_ (T L-N's) picture taken with _BB_. Now that's fame...

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Jorden (27 Apr 2005)

Philly, maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me but the chap your pictured with has a striking resemblance to the host of 'A Great British Woodshop' (can't remember his name). Just coincidence? 

Dennis


----------



## Noel (28 Apr 2005)

Chas (CHJ) has kindly offered to maintain the Rogues Gallery thread. This particular thread can be used for submitting pictures and Chas will start a new thread with mugshots and attached names as he is rather more capable of working the HTML malarkey than I.
So, don't be shy, stick some more true likenesses here and they can be submitted to the new thread. And if there's any pictures hidden somewhere on the forums or the WWW or elsewhere I'll assume they can be submitted, providing they can be identified, or at least a 50% guess.....
as they're already in the public domain. Oh, and no pictures that have a remarkable resemblance to Brad Pitt, George Clooney, Philly, Julia Roberts etc...........

Rgds

Noel, who is off to get a haircut, a tan and some Ray Bans and a facelift....
Of course nothing will be posted without permission.


----------



## Philly (28 Apr 2005)

Nice one CHJ! And be gentle.....
Dennis-that certainly is Mr David Free. A thoroughly nice egg, I met at at Tools 2004. Spent ages talking to him (although couldn't talk him into getting my own TV show :roll: )
Cheers
Philly


----------



## aldel (28 Apr 2005)

Now, now, shield your eyes or look away if easily offended, because here's a mug shot of that f*t bloke who is always hanging around. What's he called again?
Ah yes, I remember, Aldel


----------



## mahking51 (28 Apr 2005)

Go on then, have a laugh on me!




(You didn't say they had to be recent!)
regards
Martin


----------



## Philly (28 Apr 2005)

Martin!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whose photo is that?? Really? :wink: 
That is quite, eh, quite good. =D> 
Beats mine, anyhow!
Cheers
Philly :lol:


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2005)

A few more pics on the Gallery Page.
Shout If I have screwed up on names to faces etc.

A couple more (I need Names) I told you I would not remember them in a couple of weeks time.

Devon Woody you have made it.


----------



## CHJ (29 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the Names *Martin* & *Sawdust Producer*( Need Picture Sawdust)

I note that *The Ladies* are very conspicuous by their absence so far!! [-X 

Did no one get these shy demure individuals at a show somewhere :twisted: :twisted: .

Ladies nows your chance to show yourselves in all your glory


----------



## Adam (29 Apr 2005)

Heres the me and the missus, fresh back from the glaciers of iceland!!!






Adam*

*Well somebody had to get a holiday snap in surely!  :-s


----------



## Alf (29 Apr 2005)

All our glory? No chance! :shock: 

Oh well, this has got to be better than one at a show (an evil threat there, Chas):





Cameras and I have had a hate/hate relationship for many years now. I hate them, and, erm, then I hate them some more...

For the supporters/technical advisors/names to drop catergory, I know where pictures of Rob Lee and Martin Brown can be found, but maybe we need to trail this on the Hand Tools board and give them an opportunity to choose their own. Martin in particular... (oh heck, I can't resist this one - from the Axminster Show site). :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (29 Apr 2005)

Sorry I've no posed shops in the workshop instead the 3 reasons why my workshop time has been so limited. (The 4th reason took the photo)






Andy


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2005)

Grumble, whinge, moan...

Like Alf, I'm loathe to do this. I really really really don't want to, but since she's contributed a mug shot (traitor) I don't have an alternative.






Now you see why I didn't want to do this.

Gill


----------



## Alf (29 Apr 2005)

Gill":1urpvn38 said:


> Grumble, whinge, moan...
> 
> Like Alf, I'm loathe to do this. I really really really don't want to, but since she's contributed a mug shot (traitor) I don't have an alternative.


Sorry  But I know there's much worse out there of me, so I'd rather pick my own. :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (29 Apr 2005)

Alf
You're not doing some kind of secret Veritas handsign in your picture, are you? A signal to Rob or something?
No, didn't think so.... :lol: 
CheekyPhilly :lol:


----------



## Alf (29 Apr 2005)

Well it _might_ be a secret sign, yes. It _might_ be a secret sign saying "oh bum, my #10's bust again. Wouldn't it be nice if someone in, say, ooo, Canada made a model that didn't have cheeks so prone to cracking?".

But actually it isn't. :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (29 Apr 2005)

Alf":y8jej773 said:


> (an evil threat there, Chas):



It worked O 



Alf":y8jej773 said:


> Martin in particular... (oh heck, I can't resist this one - from the Axminster Show site). :wink:



Are you trying to steal my blackmailing streak [-X


----------



## Anonymous (30 Apr 2005)

Hi Chas
another one to play with


----------



## CHJ (2 May 2005)

Alf":jzx6y0ae said:


> Noel, don't think it's gone unnoticed that you've failed to post a picture of yourself... [-X :lol:




*NOEL* [-X [-X


----------



## Gill (2 May 2005)

Flipping heck, this is like being back at school! Watch it Noel - if you don't submit a photograph they won't let you go out to play during the break.

Gill


----------



## CHJ (2 May 2005)

Gill":x1s7n5o7 said:


> Flipping heck, this is like being back at school!
> Gill



Quiet in the back there. :!:


----------



## Noel (2 May 2005)

I think one or two of these posts need to be deleted......
I'll see if I can find a suitable image. They are 750 other missing pictures of members, by the way.....

Noel


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 May 2005)

Hi Noel



Noel":4oaj7rpz said:


> There are 750 other missing pictures of members, by the way.....



Ah, but it's not as much fun as baiting you. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Alf (2 May 2005)

Newbie_Neil":2tssvfjd said:


> Noel":2tssvfjd said:
> 
> 
> > There are 750 other missing pictures of members, by the way.....
> ...


Plus the 750 _other_ members didn't say earlier in this thread, and I quote:


Noel":2tssvfjd said:


> So, don't be shy, stick some more true likenesses here and they can be submitted to the new thread.


 [-X  \/ C'mon, Noel, you're letting down Team Mod here... :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (2 May 2005)

Noel":2thlh47e said:


> Steve M has raised a good point - what's the ideal image size. Noel



Sorry, forgot to respond on this info.

Currently the images displayed in "Rogues' Gallery" are set to 200 pixels on the longest side.

Submit for *quality* not size especially if it is a group that will need cropping.

A matter of seconds to do this end and it allows for a little tidying up of unwanted backgrounds if necessary.
(note that Adams wife jumped off the snow mobile for my shot and the skier behind moved away.- Karl and Tony lost Steve from their Warwickshire shot & Devon Woody came out from behind the screen at Yandles)


----------



## houtslager (2 May 2005)

well here is 1 of the gang - woodex 2005 8) 







then there is an earlier one of me "at work ! "  




[/img]

then this is 1 hell of an example of the intarsia work at the show - *WOW !* :tongue9: 




[/img]

that's all folks 8)


----------



## devonwoody (3 May 2005)

Devonwoody first left and the wife with Australian woodwork forum members 2005






A very happy crowd they were as well. The host Alexs is not in the picture owing to the problem that he was holding the camera.


----------



## sliver (5 May 2005)

I hope this is right, if not you are looking at text & a space where my photo should be.

Mod edit for image code tweak.


----------



## CHJ (20 May 2005)

There seem to be 750 plus very shy people out there somewhere, come on lets have a few more pics, PRETTY PLEASE.


----------



## Alf (20 May 2005)

I can only assume they're even less photogenic than I am. Worrying thought... :shock: 

Cheers, Quasialfo


----------



## MikeW (20 May 2005)

Ok, ok. Whatever :roll:. But don't say I didn't warn you...


----------



## CHJ (20 May 2005)

MikeW":2kekpj1z said:


> Ok, ok. Whatever :roll:. But don't say I didn't warn you...



Thanks *MikeW* your on show.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2005)

Slim Shavings joins the Gallery

*Gill* its that hillbilly "murican"


----------



## Gill (13 Jun 2005)

CHJ":1lxuwuj9 said:


> *Gill* its that hillbilly "murican"



Yeah, but he's friendly  .

What a massive (and well constructed) bench  ! Or is it a trick of the camera?

Gill


----------



## CHJ (15 Jun 2005)

Gill":3h2nv9i8 said:


> CHJ":3h2nv9i8 said:
> 
> 
> > ..snip..
> ...



Judging by the Tool Chest and other things in picture it looks like at least 2.2 X 1m although the wide angled lens and lack of a known dimension makes it all guesswork.

(come on David size, wood type etc. just for the curious)


----------



## SlimShavings (15 Jun 2005)

Jeesh guys. I don't very often go showing off. didn't think about the bench when Isent the picture. The bench is about like charley said I think. its 42" wide by 96" long. The top is 2-3/4" thick maple and walnut and sets on a 4"x4"frame and panel base. It has 4 vises, the end vise, tail vise, the one on the end and another on the other corner. i confess to being a little female here and not being able to make up my mind. So I just did them all. IT sets toward the middle so I can work all around it. Its patterned after a shaker style bench from the Bench book. The picture is a year or so old. Cause its in the old shop.. My new shop sets on 6 acres with the house. and is 30 Ft x 60 ft. 
One reason I like this forum is Iam amazed at how well ya'all get along in your shop. Especially with all the regulations (bummer) THere was one regulation when I got into this one. You had to have one outlet and a light bulb working before they gave you an ok on your electric panel. (200 amp) 
Sometimes I think I would like it better with a smaller shop. Caught Gills shop, I like it. But I have to make a living out of this one. Not an easy thing over here and gittin harder. I do live 1-1/2 mile from a saw mill. So I use a lot of 12 foot and longer lumber 
i'm doing my best to try and support that Rob Lee guy. I think he might have a greedy streak in him :lol: . he sures know how to run a business. 

If Ican get through the instructions on how to post a picture . i will show you my latest bench project. its a 4x8 power tool bench. The ideas come from all the other benches i've seen. It works well and is way different 

Ya'll be hi grade!!


----------



## CHJ (20 Jun 2005)

White House Workshop made it


----------



## SlimShavings (20 Jun 2005)

Charley
Nice Beemer( right). How do you like it. Does the Mrs. ride too.?
Must have spent a lot of time in the shop making something to pay for that thing. 
I collect and restore old Bultaco dirt bikes. had to quit racing couple years ago. Spent a lot of time on Norton Commando's and Royal Enfields back in the "days"
Really should show a pic of your teeth after you ride


----------



## CHJ (20 Jun 2005)

SlimShavings":39t235sp said:


> Charley
> Nice Beemer( right). How do you like it. Does the Mrs. ride too.?
> Must have spent a lot of time in the shop making something to pay for that thing.
> I collect and restore old Bultaco dirt bikes. had to quit racing couple years ago. Spent a lot of time on Norton Commando's and Royal Enfields back in the "days"
> Really should show a pic of your teeth after you ride



Hi Slim, No its not me, I posted this pic. of Brian just to indicate that I had put his pic. in the Rogues Gallery after I spotted it in another thread. You will also see he has anothe little run-about.

Nice Bike though, I only ever got as far as a Norton Dominator which had to defer to four wheels when the family came along in the 1960's, how I wish I still had it.

Maybe Brian will be along to fill you in on the details, assuming he is still talking to us after catching his pic. for the Gallery.


----------



## SlimShavings (20 Jun 2005)

Thanks Charley
I gotta know if Brian made all this money working wood. Cause I need the secrets  Or maybe these are just his golf carts


----------



## CHJ (24 May 2006)

Bump for new faces


----------

